# Business in Thailand



## IanD84 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi guys.New here and just curious about owning a business in Thailand wether it be a bar,shop or accommodation,checking online Phuket property to buy you have for example...the asking price,key money,deposit and then the monthly rent.
Am I right in saying that you are only buying the business and the monthly rent is for the land or building in what the business is located or is it rent you can receive from the business operating


----------



## Oracle58 (Aug 2, 2017)

Its the rent you pay. You cannot own anything in Thailand. You will also need a work permit to do anything. It sounds like you are taking a "western approach" and that wont work here. You have a lot to learn before even thinking about what you have in mind.


----------



## ThailanderIsHere (Sep 16, 2017)

As same as Oracle58 said, there are a lot of regulations here. You can't own land, but if you have a wife in Thailand. It's another story.


----------



## MikeBangkok (Feb 7, 2018)

here is a guide how to buy property in Thailand:
https://senseproperty.com/how-to-buy-property-in-thailand


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

ThailanderIsHere said:


> As same as Oracle58 said, there are a lot of regulations here. You can't own land, but if you have a wife in Thailand. It's another story.


Even with wife, you can't own land. It's hers and she can throw you out at any time and you have no recourse.


----------



## MaryneKoslo (Feb 19, 2018)

Even to build your own business.;.. not easy out there. You have to work with a Thai resident, and employ at least 4 people. No offense, but I think this is not the right approach. 

Maybe a good idea would be to get hired first by a thai company, get a working permit and see how you feel. As regards property, I think it has already been answered 

Good luck, DREAM BIG !


----------

